# Len ? ? ?



## akjimny (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anybody heard how Len did with his heart surgery?  Do we have any forum members out in Washington state who might be able to check?  I hope everything went okay for him.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Len ? ? ?

got this on 8/25/11 at 1:01am
Len got moved from the cardiac care unit (think ICU) up to the cardiac ward on the 11th floor around 5:00 this afternoon. 
Blood pressure, potassium and blood sugar are still out of whack, but he's having relatively little pain. 
He's being a bit of a pain, however. Grumpy, a bit demanding and wants to argue. Normal, huh???? 

Took his first lap around "the block" and is rather impatient to move along and get home. 
The nurse and I laughed when Len realized his walker was dang hard to push after about 1/3 of the way around the floor. The brakes were on! 

I spent 8 1/2 hrs. with him and am glad to get to my own bed. 
Thanks for your thoughts! 


anymore updates??


----------



## try2findus (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Len ? ? ?

Thanks for that post.  We've also been wondering about Len.  Sounds like he is on the road to recovey!  

Prayers are still going out for him and his family.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Len ? ? ?



http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=13329&posts=23&start=1 

He posted this morning Jeanie.  Sounds like he is doing just fine.  Thank you Lord.   :approve:  :approve:



Brother David, what were you doing out here in my part of the woods. Did you drive or fly? If you drove, I-90, you were only about 27 miles from a place to rest.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 30, 2011)

Re: Len ? ? ?

had family near Issaquah Wash, now they are near Fairbanks, Alaska  works with premature children

and the rest is secret


----------



## Triple E (Aug 30, 2011)

Re: Len ? ? ?



Hey!  Your secret is good with me.   :laugh:  :laugh:



Issaquah, I can remember when I could buy a beer there for 10 cents a glass and 25 cents for a schooner. That was before Issaquah had any stop lights and all of the yuppies, MicroSoft, moved in.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad to see Len is back to posting on the forums.  Hopefully he'll be back to RVing pretty soon, too.:approve:


----------

